# AquaInspiration new products arrived!



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

AquaInspiration new products arrived!

NETLEA SOIL
NETLEA CRYSTAL SHRIMP SOIL
STARFIRE 40CMX30CMX30CM (16" X 12" X12")
EXTERNAL 120 MINI FILTER(110v)
EXTERNAL 230(110v)
EXTERNAL 340(110v)
ODYSEEA 24" 36" 48" 2 BULBS / 4 BULBS (BULBS ARE INCULDED)(110V)
UV STERILIZER 9W/18W (110V)
ETC.........

PLEASE CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE
WWW.AQUAINSPIRATION.COM


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I've looked at your site a few times very nice. Only thing is can you translate the specs of the netlea to English please.


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks.

i already update NETLEA to ENGLISH


----------



## COFFEE PLANS (Mar 5, 2011)

This lighting Cultured plants。


----------



## COFFEE PLANS (Mar 5, 2011)

。。。。。uv Light 。。。。。。


----------



## COFFEE PLANS (Mar 5, 2011)

Ex-120 .........


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

up.................


----------

